# Dollar ATM



## kevinthegulf

Does anyone know where there are US Dollar ATM machines in Cairo?

Egyptian LE withdrawals will incur a hefty %age in charges

Also anyone any experiences with cash limits on the machines, I have recently changed banks from an Abu Dhabi account back to a Uk account with a different bank, the Abu Dhabi (H5BC) had some atm that only let you have 2000LE in one hit.
With them I had to use there ATMs only, now I will be free to use any I suppose, and my withdrawal limit will be about just over 4K LE each time
Any advice on the better ones would be appreciated- especially in Maadi
Kev


----------



## MaidenScotland

Are there such things as dollar ATM's in Egypt?


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> Are there such things as dollar ATM's in Egypt?


I very much doubt it. 

Also, the cash withdrawal limit does not depend on the ATM but on the type of account (and card) you hold with your bank, whether HSBC or any other. The max daily amount you can take out with HSBC card is LE10K (Premier account)


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> I very much doubt it.
> 
> Also, the cash withdrawal limit does not depend on the ATM but on the type of account (and card) you hold with your bank, whether HSBC or any other. The max daily amount you can take out with HSBC card is LE10K (Premier account)




Yes I would doubt it too..Egypt is always desperate for hard currency and just to let anyone withdraw it from machines would be illogical,


----------



## kevinthegulf

aykalam said:


> I very much doubt it.
> 
> Also, the cash withdrawal limit does not depend on the ATM but on the type of account (and card) you hold with your bank, whether HSBC or any other. The max daily amount you can take out with HSBC card is LE10K (Premier account)


My status account allowed me to take 8000 Dirhams in one hit(=12000LE), however using it in Egypt there were a couple of machines (in City Stars HSBC ATM at the bank branch there) that would let me take only 2000 LE each time. Whilst other machines I used, allowed me to take 4000 LE. I never tried anymore at one time here in case the system ate my card and it would have been mega hassle to get a new one.

I beleive you vcan get dollar accounts here so just wondered if you could use an ATM, as it may reduce my charges.


----------



## aykalam

kevinthegulf said:


> My status account allowed me to take 8000 Dirhams in one hit(=12000LE), however using it in Egypt there were a couple of machines (in City Stars HSBC ATM at the bank branch there) that would let me take only 2000 LE each time. Whilst other machines I used, allowed me to take 4000 LE. I never tried anymore at one time here in case the system ate my card and it would have been mega hassle to get a new one.
> 
> I beleive you vcan get dollar accounts here so just wondered if you could use an ATM, as it may reduce my charges.


The only way to withdraw foreign currency is to do it over the counter in branch, but I would advise you to order it in advance, as banks here don't necessarily carry USD or GBP over and above the pre-ordered amounts.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Ahhh I miss understood you or at least I think I did
You dont actually want to withdraw dollars???


----------



## NZCowboy

I haven't came across any ATM's that dispense US$, we have USD, GBP, and EGP accounts with HSBC which can all be accessed from the ATM but only dispense EGP's. Unlike when we visited Lebanon 6 months ago all the HSBC machines we can across dispensed both USD and LBP. 
Only way is withdraw USD is over the counter at the bank, we have never had any problems withdrawing(having to order) USD or GBP with amounts up to 15k, maybe we have just been lucky but with larger amounts it would be best to order.


----------



## aykalam

NZCowboy said:


> I haven't came across any ATM's that dispense US$, we have USD, GBP, and EGP accounts with HSBC which can all be accessed from the ATM but only dispense EGP's. Unlike when we visited Lebanon 6 months ago all the HSBC machines we can across dispensed both USD and LBP.
> Only way is withdraw USD is over the counter at the bank, we have never had any problems withdrawing(having to order) USD or GBP with amounts up to 15k but with larger amounts it would be best to order.


My OH could not get GBP1,800 recently at our branch


----------



## NZCowboy

aykalam said:


> My OH could not get GBP1,800 recently at our branch


Just been thinking that it maybe its because there is alot of money exchanges close to the bank. I was surprised by the numbers of customers depositing in GBP or USD.


----------



## aykalam

NZCowboy said:


> Just been thinking that it maybe its because there is alot of money exchanges close to the bank. I was surprised by the numbers of customers depositing in GBP or USD.


Probably. You may not be so lucky at a different branch of the same bank, so it is a good idea to order in advance if possible.


----------



## kevinthegulf

MaidenScotland said:


> Ahhh I miss understood you or at least I think I did
> You dont actually want to withdraw dollars???


Yes I did want dollars, as you pay extra % for foreign currency.
I will just draw my wages as part cash here, solves the problems.

But also i wanted to know if any were better, as I have only used HSBC here, my ATM card from them would not work in any other machines.
Thankfully I have nothing to do with them anymore.
cheers
Kev


----------

